# FR: un verre de vin / du vin



## jankat

hello,

i always tend to see a difference between _un verre du vin _and _un verre de vin_, like _a wine glass _and _a glass of wine _in english. but since no one really explained to me, i have only preconceptions of which i am far from sure. 

i generally find examples of _de vin. _but i have also come across _du vin. _can you tell me which means which?

thanks in advance.


----------



## djudju

[…]
un verre de vin = a glass of wine


----------



## jankat

so, _un verre du vin _is definitely wrong, eh?

all right then. 

thanks a million, djudju.


----------



## djudju

A bit late, maybe, but anyway... " du vin" can be used in cases like:
du vin de mauvaise/bonne qualité
avez-vous bu du vin aujourd'hui?
cette région produit du vin connu
etc.
cheers


----------



## SwissPete

*Verre du vin* could be used in « J'ai bu un verre du vin que le patron recommandait ».

Un verre de vin - a glass of wine.
Un verre du vin - a glass of the wine.

Remember: *du *stands for *de le*.


----------



## jankat

oh, i knew the article partitif usage, but i wouldn't really think _du _instead of _le _would be used in the sentence "cette région produit du vin connu". thanks for that. i guess i have to practice more in order to "think" in french. 

_un verre du vin _is also an unfamililar usage for me, but i understand what you're saying clearly. thanks to both of you.


----------



## Feilin

How about the following:

Il n'y a pas de/du vin (connu).

Where the parenthesis marks a connection back to the wine that's mentioned or being talked about.


----------



## Suehil

After 'pas' it is always 'de'.  'Il n'y a pas de vin connu.'


----------



## broglet

For clarity, I think the only context in which you would use 'un verre du vin' is where you are distinguishing it from some other possibility, eg
"J'ai du vin et du jus d'orange ... qu'est-ce que tu veux?" "Un verre du vin svp!"


----------



## Maître Capello

As a matter of fact, just saying _un verre *du* vin_ without any complement may be correct grammatically speaking, but it is unidiomatic; we would say _un verre *de* vin_ even if the wine is known from the context.

_— J'ai du vin et du jus d'orange. Qu'est-ce que tu veux ?_
_— Un verre du vin, s'il te plaît._  → _Un verre *de* vin, s'il te plaît._


----------



## lucas-sp

It's pretty much the same thing in English, no?
_
I drank a glass of wine.
I drank a glass of *the*​ wine that the waiter had recommended.
_


----------



## binhle410

I would like to add up to the questions.

 J'ai bu un verre du vin que le patron recommandait  =  _I drank a glass of *the*​ wine that the waiter had recommended.
_ J'ai bu du vin que le patron recommandait  =  _I drank *some*​ wine that the waiter had recommended.

Let s wait a native speaker to come and correct this ^_^

_


----------



## Feilin

Suehil said:


> After 'pas' it is always 'de'. 'Il n'y a pas de vin connu.'



Yes, that's what I recall from French class, but I think I've seen exceptions to this "rule" (Hahaha, that's funny! As if there ever were any in the French language.....   -__- )


----------



## lucas-sp

I would just change one little thing:





binhle410 said:


> J'ai bu un verre du vin que le patron recommandait  =  _I drank a glass of *the*​ wine that the waiter had recommended.
> _ J'ai bu du vin que le patron recommandait  =  _I drank *some*​ *​of the* wine that the waiter had recommended.
> _


----------



## ljestrada65

The partitive article _du _is used with mass nouns, such as wine: _du vin_.  There is a rule, however, that when a partitive is preceded by the preposition _de_, the partitive is deleted.

Therefore, _un verre de du vin_ changes to _un verre de vin_, deleting the partitive article.

*Source*: French Grammar and Richard Towell, Section 2.4
[...]


----------

